# 2015 Rogue Front Power Outlet Panel Removal



## Moebius01 (May 20, 2021)

Found this forum while trying to dig around a bit. Long story short, I need to replace the front power outlet in my wife's Rogue, but for the life of me, I can't seem to get that panel off. I found an online service manual that identified it as "Cluster Lid C" and just shows the location of spring clips. The problem is, I can find an angle to even budge the panel with a trim tool (granted, I'm using a cheap plastic trim tool), and I'm not sure if I just need to get a better tool with a curve in the tip, or if I need to pull the AC control panel off first, or what. Haven't been able to find any pics or videos taking that panel off either.

Is there something I'm missing with another panel needing to come off first, or is it just a matter of getting a better tool to pop that panel off?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The HVAC panel just pops off, remove it. You also need to remove the shift knob and lift up and slide back the panel beneath it. Then you can remove the panel with the power socket.


----------



## Moebius01 (May 20, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> The HVAC panel just pops off, remove it. You also need to remove the shift knob and lift up and slide back the panel beneath it. Then you can remove the panel with the power socket.


Exactly what I needed to know, thanks! The only online service manual I could find made it look like the lower panel could be removed independently. After taking off the AC control, I can see that would be extremely difficult (if not impossible). Was able to get the new outlet installed in a snap once I took the AC control off.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yep, that HVAC panel is the key to disassembling both the console and the center dash. Glad you got it straightened away, happy motoring!


----------

